# Applying Epoxy??



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

How do you apply epoxy in uniform layer around the bait if you don't have one of those fancy spinning racks?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Pick up a barbeque rotisserie motor, take a 4 to 6 inch piece of round dowell wood and carve the end to fit into the motor. Mount the motor so the dowell is horizontal. Attach a alligator clip to the end of the dowell so you can clamp a screw eye set into the end of the work.
I use this device to paint/coat items that require an even coat of slow drying material. PM me your phone number if you need clarification.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Couldn't you tie your lure to a string and then put a twist into the string.
Let hang from a nail and spray as it unwinds to give an even coat.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

I hang my plugs from the old clothes line in the basement. I flip the plug end to end about every 10 to 15 minutes. Seems to work fine. I'm usually epoxying a bunch of them, so when I hang the next plug, I flip the ones that are already hung.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

plugman said:


> I hang my plugs from the old clothes line in the basement. I flip the plug end to end about every 10 to 15 minutes. Seems to work fine. I'm usually epoxying a bunch of them, so when I hang the next plug, I flip the ones that are already hung.


How long do you usually do this for?


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> Couldn't you tie your lure to a string and then put a twist into the string.
> Let hang from a nail and spray as it unwinds to give an even coat.


Lewzer, I have a really hard time holding onto the lure while spinning in a circle with an airbrush in my hand. Besides, hanging upsidedown by a thread tied to my ankle makes me dizzy. Just kidding   
rotisserie motor is the way to go


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

YW, I usually will flip them 5 or 6 times. I give them 24 hours to cure before handling them. The coverage is pretty even, although not as mirror smooth as a plug that came off a spinner. The fish don't seem to mind one bit.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

When using a spinner, what type of epoxy is usually used? I wouldn't think that it's the 5 minute stuff...


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Can someone post a picture of your setup (rotisserie motor)? I am slightly confused as to whether the bait is to spin about its long axis (head to tail axis) or whether it is to spin in a larger circle.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Young Whiskers said:


> Can someone post a picture of your setup (rotisserie motor)? I am slightly confused as to whether the bait is to spin about its long axis (head to tail axis) or whether it is to spin in a larger circle.


====================================================

It spins about the long axis. PM me your phone number and I'll pass on some other tips


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Here you go.



















Pretty easy to make, once I had everything I cut it out on a bandsaw and put it together in an hour or 2. Took me longer to find suitable springs to hold the lures than anything else. You can get away without one but you're pretty much stuck to using devcon 2t, I don't think you could do the flip thing with etex.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Devcon 2 ton epoxy can be "flipped" every few minutes, but envirotex requires a wheel.



> Took me longer to find suitable springs to hold the lures than anything else.


Buy a couple of screen door springs and cut them into smaller springs. But the cheap ones because they are not as stiff. Test the spring before you buy it to make sure it doesn't provide too much tension for the lures. Most of them are just about right.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

I use etex-lite and flip with no problem.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Thank you for the responses.

Also, does anyone know where I can get some of that Super Sealer stuff? I PM'ed Swede a couple of days ago with no response...

And lastly (hopefully this is the last question, although this is my first bait), when you epoxy the lip in place in the slot, is it necessary to rough up the lip (I am using polycarbonate) in order for the epoxy to have something to hold to? The line tie is screwed into the body of the bait, not on the lip.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Pick up a barbeque rotisserie motor, take a 4 to 6 inch piece of round dowell wood and carve the end to fit into the motor. Mount the motor so the dowell is horizontal. Attach a alligator clip to the end of the dowell so you can clamp a screw eye set into the end of the work.
> I use this device to paint/coat items that require an even coat of slow drying material. PM me your phone number if you need clarification.


Someday, I have to meet Shortdrift since I most always agree with his posts, & this one is no exception.  This method allows for a very even epoxy coating.
Mike


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Plugman, I _could_ do the same, but generally speaking, etex lite is pretty runny stuff relative to Devcon 2 and I tend to direct my answers so that the beginners here can avoid mistakes on their first few baits. Devcon simply sets up faster, actually much faster. 

As I'm sure you know Etex will most definitely sag if you fail to flip it enough times and "enough times" is relative to a variety of variables, including but limited to, the amount applied, the room temp, the shape of the bait and the humidity, and the amount of time that has passed since the envirotex lite was thoroughly mixed and how thoroughly it was mixed.

If one is used to flipping Devcon and does the same with a nice thick coat of etex for the same number of flips, under the same conditions, odds are the etex is going to have a pretty good chance of sagging. 

If I were to be making one bait at a time right now and flipping etex in the process, I would flip it for at least 45 minutes, probably more. Conversely, I'd be pretty comfortable flipping Devcon-coated baits for about 20 to 25 minutes if the room is pretty warm and the humidity is right.

I do use a wheel and won't take the baits off the wheel for at least 8 hours. Why? Sand out sags is nasty, frustrating work and I see no reason to take the chance by hurrying the process. Luckily, (knock on wood ), I haven't had to sand out sags for many dozens of baits.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

VC111, well said. I have no experience with devcon, but guys I know who have used it speak as you do. Faster set up time etc. I'm sure that as I get further into the shaping and carving of baits like I see on this board, I'll find that a wheel becomes a necessity and will probably make my life simpler as well.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Young Whiskers said:


> Thank you for the responses.
> 
> Also, does anyone know where I can get some of that Super Sealer stuff? I PM'ed Swede a couple of days ago with no response...
> 
> And lastly (hopefully this is the last question, although this is my first bait), when you epoxy the lip in place in the slot, is it necessary to rough up the lip (I am using polycarbonate) in order for the epoxy to have something to hold to? The line tie is screwed into the body of the bait, not on the lip.


YW - No, you don't need to rough-up the lip. It will hold very well to the wood without doing that. That stuff is incredibly strong.
Also, you want to get the 30 minute epoxy, not the 5 minute. You won't have enough time to coat the bait with the 5 min. stuff. Be sure to use Devcon epoxy ($2 at Wal-Mart) it dries clear. Some of the other brands dry a "clear yellow".

Brian


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Is there any way to thin the Devcon to make it more like the consistency or viscosity of envirotex?


----------

